

Are you a great web developer that's looking for an exciting challenge? - caubetg

Hi everyone,
I've been working a my website for over a year now (I had to pay a web agency to do it for me = bad experience) and it is close to ready for launching. What do I need?
YOU! a "class A" web developer willing to join me in my project (and others to come!).
With you, it'll be much easier to get investors on board (I already made a few contacts)and from there we build up a winning team (top class SEO person and community manager...).<p>About me, I'm a 29 years old french guy, I live in France but as soon as possible I'll move to the Bay area. If you're good at what you do, we'll build great things together.<p>Check out the website: www.tiwy.org
Watch the video on the home page 
To try it out, search "rentals" in London, England<p>Contact me via the website directly<p>Cheers to all, let's beat that crisis up with great businesses
======
caubetg
PS: note that I see major changes on the website to come, it's not like you
join and just handle the bugs, you'll be improving the website constantly

